# bijvoeglijk-naamwoord-als-bijwoord op -e?



## HKK

Dag allemaal,
in boeken of magazines kom je vaak tegen dat een bijwoord bij een bijvoeglijk naamwoord een -e krijgt.

Zoals: Het Colosseum is overdonderende groot. (Of zoiets )

Ik vraag mij af: is dat een typische typfout, een spellchecker-relict of komt deze constructie ergens in ons onafzienbare taalgebied echt voor?

groeten,
David


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



HKK said:


> Het Colosseum is overdonderende groot.


Wat je beschrijft lijkt mij 100% fout. Ik heb het ook nog nooit gelezen, laat staan gehoord.

*Mij lijkt het dus een gigantische grote fout.
In de zin hierboven kan je nog een reden voor de fout bedenken: de schrijver gaat voor "een gigantische fout", beslist dat het nog straffer kan en voegt "grote" toe, maar vergeet "gigantische" (plots een bijwoord) te verbeteren. De gemiddelde spellchecker reageert niet.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

Hi, 
Ik ken deze vorm alleen in de spreektaal, en dan ook alleen bij de vorm "verdomde". "Dat is verdomde groot". Ik geloof niet dat het bij andere bijvoeglijk naamwoorden ook voorkomt, althans niet in mijn regio. Hoop dat dat helpt.


----------



## HKK

Ah, dan moet het "verdomde" zijn geweest! Ik had nooit opgemerkt dat het maar om één woord ging. En ook nooit gehoord trouwens, zelfs niet in Nederlandse tv-series. Bedankt, Lopes en Frank.


----------



## Freston

De extra -e hangt af van het woord waar het bijwoord betrekking op heeft.

Het is:
De grote rode auto, want de grote auto is rood (<= Groot en rood slaan op auto)
De eng kleine steeg, want de steeg is eng klein (<= Eng slaat op klein)

De enge kleine steeg betekent dus dat de kleine steeg eng is (misschien spookt het )


Maar zoals in het voorbeeld van de OP is het altijd zonder -e.


----------



## Joannes

Freston said:


> De extra -e hangt af van het woord waar het bijwoord betrekking op heeft.
> 
> Het is:
> De grote rode auto, want de grote auto is rood (<= Groot en rood slaan op auto)
> De eng kleine steeg, want de steeg is eng klein (<= Eng slaat op klein)
> 
> De enge kleine steeg betekent dus dat de kleine steeg eng is (misschien spookt het )


Maar zijn *grote* en *enge* bijwoorden in jouw eerste en derde zin?

Van het *verdomde* verschijnsel had ik nog nooit gehoord, maar *heel* durft al wel eens verbogen voorkomen, zoals in *een hele grote auto*. Dat het hier een bijwoord betreft, behoeft geen twijfel. Het gaat niet om een auto die groot en heel is, maar één die heel groot is. Hier en hier de prescriptivisten hierover.

Het laatste puntje op de site van de Taalunie zou ik trouwens willen categoriseren onder "straffen toebak".


> Andersoortige gevallen vormen bijwoorden zoals _verdomd_, _verdraaid_ of _verrekt_. Die kunnen in tegenstelling tot _heel_ enz. in informele gesproken taal in alle combinaties verbogen worden. Vergelijk bijvoorbeeld:
> (8a) een _hele_ spannend boek (uitgesloten; _boek_ is een _het_-woord)
> (8b) een _verdomde_ spannend boek (informeel)


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Van het *verdomde* verschijnsel had ik nog nooit gehoord, maar *heel* durft al wel eens verbogen voorkomen, zoals in *een hele grote auto*. Dat het hier een bijwoord betreft, behoeft geen twijfel. Het gaat niet om een auto die groot en heel is, maar één die heel groot is. Hier en hier de prescriptivisten hierover.



In Nederland lijkt "hele grote auto" de gewone vorm te zijn geworden, in de spreektaal komt die vorm verreweg het meeste voor. 



Joannes said:


> Het laatste puntje op de site van de Taalunie zou ik trouwens willen categoriseren onder "straffen toebak".



Wat is precies een straffen toebak?  

Verrekte was ik nog vergeten ja, verdraaide heb ik nooit gehoord geloof ik


----------



## Freston

Joannes said:
			
		

> Maar zijn *grote* en *enge* bijwoorden in jouw eerste en derde zin?


Nee, maar dat was nu juist mijn punt. Dat kwam misschien niet tot uiting. In die zinnen was het geen Bijwoord, maar Bijvoegelijk Naamwoord. Door die '-e', want dat werd gevraagd door de OP 

Een geval van ik bedoelde het goed maar ik zei het verkeerd.


----------

